# 6600gt und fps gehen teilweise auf 5 runter?



## Pooky (21. Oktober 2006)

hio

habe folgende hardware: 6600gt 128mb; 1024mb rdram; p4 2,66;

meine frage: sind damit, hauptsächlich in instanzen wie naxx fps von bis zu 5 normal??
wenn nein woran kann das liegen? wenn ich andere höre die haben damit wenigsten 10 fps mehr im schnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Normal is das eigentlich nicht.  Hast du sonst irgendwelche programme im hintergrund laufen?
Defragmentiere mal deine platte, hol dir den neuesten Forcewaretreiber ect. Oder noch besser: setz dein Windows komplett neu auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Oder probiers mal mit den grafikeinstellungen, setz da mal einige sachen runter.


----------



## Eresteus (6. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Normal is das eigentlich nicht.  Hast du sonst irgendwelche programme im hintergrund laufen?
> Defragmentiere mal deine platte, hol dir den neuesten Forcewaretreiber ect. Oder noch besser: setz dein Windows komplett neu auf
> 
> 
> ...




welche 6600 gt hast du genau ?
also wieviel ram ist drauf und von welchem hersteller?

ansonsten kann ich mich skoo nur anschliessen...

defragmentieren ist wichtig, und im hintergrund sollte wirklich nicht viel laufen.
ansonsten ist 1gig ram grenzwertig was hauptstätte und instanzen alla naxx/mc/bwl betrifft.

bei rüssis und chars sieht das anders aus, da kriegst du die geballte ladung. worfür du die graka brauchst.

ich hatte ähnliche probleme...

mein system:

amd 2400+
mittlerweile 2 gig ram (4x 512mb)
msi geforce 6600gt 128mb (ja die low budget  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und ein schönes asus mb

mit 1 gig hatte ich in mc "leichte" probleme auch so 8 frames ab und an, besonders bei bossfights wenn viel dps rausgehauen wurde und auch die bosse gut mit effekten um sich geschlagen haben. ich wollte einfach nicht einsehen, warum ich die details runterschrauben sollte, denn immerhin konnte ich im "normalen" gelände mit 40 frames rumrennen und das ohne probleme. daher konnte es nur an 2 dingen liegen, denn die grafikkarte ist mit wow unterfordert. cpu und ram waren meiner meinung nach die schwachstelle und nachdem ich mit dem ram meines nachbarn einfach mal mc getestet habe stand die entscheidung fest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also, mehr ram für wow und alles ist ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. November 2006)

Najo also ich hab en 3700+ Athlon mit 1GB RAM und ner x1800XT GraKa, und bei mir gehn die FPS bei riesigen Mobansammlungen (z.B. Zerg bei Nef) auf 10 oder so runter (höchste Grafikeinstellungen).

Find ich aber nich weiter schlimm, solange sich das auf solche Ausnahmesituationen beschränkt. Sonst ist es konstant bei 40 - 50.

Im Hintergrund lass ich nur TS und WinAmp laufen (hasse WoW Musik und Sounds^^).

Defragmentieren is sicher ne gute Idee, wenn du deine Platte nich immer sauber von allem möglichen Müll hältst^^


----------



## Skoo (8. November 2006)

@ApoY2K: ich würd WoW net unbedingt mit Winamp im hintergrund laufen lassen, zieht ein wenig an der Performance. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, mag vielleicht auch dqaan liegen, das ich nur auf nem XP1800+ zogge. :


----------



## Rascal (9. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> @ApoY2K: ich würd WoW net unbedingt mit Winamp im hintergrund laufen lassen, zieht ein wenig an der Performance.


Hmm da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht...
WinAmp ist ziemlich sparsam, ich spür keinen unterschied ob ichs laufen hab oder nicht.... im Gegensatz zum iTunes xD

Meist WoW, TS und WinAmp laufen...


----------

